# 6speed stronic vs. 7 speed



## lawsol (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,

As I about to change my tts stronic to a ttrs stronic, I wondered what the differences in the gearboxes are? (Other than the extra gear!)

Having had a couple or ropey 6speeders,I wondered what made the 7speed seemingly more reliable,or is that the case?

Thanks


----------



## wezzel98765 (May 7, 2011)

Well I had a a3 courtesy car, 2.0 TDI with 6 speed s tronic and that was better than the TTS 6 speed. My car revs at around 3k at 70mph, the diesel gearbox only revved at 1.5k..!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You can't compare gearboxes using the revs of petrol v diesel. They're totally different.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Absolutely, the ratios are determined by the the performance and capability of the engine, weight of vehicle, final drive ratio etc.

The ratios in the 6-speed are different to the 7-speed and the 7-speed in the RS has different ratios to the 6-speed manual.

The 7-speed DQ500 has a wider spread of ratios, ie shorter 1st/2nd gears but longer top gear, one of the reasons the S-Tronic has both better acceleration and economy over the manual.

I've had both transmissions and the RS Stronic has so far proved to be rock solid, by this point on my previous TTS ownership I would have gone through a period of gearbox issues and experienced a warranty replacement of the mech unit :lol:


----------



## wezzel98765 (May 7, 2011)

Am I the only one thinking that 6thgear on the TTS needs to drop the revs though? Particularly for motorway users,


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I've not heard of anyone having any issues so far with the 7 speed box so it seems to be more bullet proof than the old version, although it's early days yet i suppose.

The difference from my old TTS 6 speed is night and day. Where you'd arrive at roundabouts still in 4th gear even after braking, the RS box changes down far more in keeping with your reducing road speed as you brake, although in all honesty you have so much torque you can still pull away easily in situations where you're a couple of gears too high, but that's more to do with the engine of course.


----------



## wezzel98765 (May 7, 2011)

Also with the TTS, I find you cannot manually change down when slowing down as when it blips the throttle, it also accelerates a little bit so when you change down and on the brake the car lurches a bit


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

wezzel98765 said:


> Also with the TTS, I find you cannot manually change down when slowing down as when it blips the throttle, it also accelerates a little bit so when you change down and on the brake the car lurches a bit


With the TTS, I got into the habit of just pushing the stick into S Mode to overcome the tendency to stay in too high a gear on approaches to roundabouts etc. It also compensated for the turbo lag when pulling away.

The TTS is a great car though - I wouldn't feel short changed if I had to have another.


----------



## wezzel98765 (May 7, 2011)

The reason I don't use s mode for roundabouts is because when I come off the roundabout and then put it in to d mode it sits at like 5k rpm then slowly changes from say 3rd, then 4th, then 5th, then 6th all between 60 and 70


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

wezzel98765 said:


> The reason I don't use s mode for roundabouts is because when I come off the roundabout and then put it in to d mode it sits at like 5k rpm then slowly changes from say 3rd, then 4th, then 5th, then 6th all between 60 and 70


Mine didn't do that. As soon as I dropped it back in 'D' it would select a higher gear more appropriate to the speed virtually instantly. Doesn't sound right - get it looked at perhaps?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes agreed, With my TTS (and also current RS) if you are about 35mph+ in low gear on light throttle and go from sport/manual into D, it will almost straight away drop into 6th. This is what I would want and expect; when I am in D, I don't want to be bothered with gears and always want the car to select the best most economical gear, when I want performance I'll take control.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Yes agreed, With my TTS (and also current RS) if you are about 35mph+ in low gear on light throttle and go from sport/manual into D, it will almost straight away drop into 6th. This is what I would want and expect; when I am in D, I don't want to be bothered with gears and always want the car to select the best most economical gear, when I want performance I'll take control.


I'm really chuffed with the TTRS S-Tronic box, with just one niggle. If I select Manual and change down to 2nd gear for (say) a sharp left turn, if I go slow enough in the turn it selects 1st while I'm still moving. I then drop the clog thinking I'm in 2nd and get a load of din and I'm scambling for the right hand paddle! It never selects 1st gear while moving in S or D modes so I don't see why it should in M either and must be very easy to map out. Does anyone else's TTRS do this?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

igotone said:


> I'm really chuffed with the TTRS S-Tronic box, with just one niggle. If I select Manual and change down to 2nd gear for (say) a sharp left turn, if I go slow enough in the turn it selects 1st while I'm still moving. I then drop the clog thinking I'm in 2nd and get a load of din and I'm scambling for the right hand paddle! It never selects 1st gear while moving in S or D modes so I don't see why it should in M either and must be very easy to map out. Does anyone else's TTRS do this?


Yes that's THE single most annoying aspect of my RS, drop below 10mph in manual mode and it automatically (yeah, automatically in manual mode duhh) selects first gear. I don't want first gear at 10mph, and if I did, I am quite capable of manually selecting it in, uh, manual mode.

The TTS Stronic box had this same behaviour but it automatically selected first gear when in manual mode if you dropped below about 6mph.

When in D the box will hold second gear down to 2mph, so when I slow down I am forced to toggle manual>auto mode to ensure I retain second gear, then toggle back to manual when above 10mph again.

THIS IS SO RUBBISH and ruins an otherwise awesome driving experience :evil:

I would love to get this behaviour removed and also tweak the shift points to better suit my preference, unfortunately I don't know of anyone who is able to offer this [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My box is running custom shift points, up and down, but I'm running DSG and not S-Tronic.
Not sure if my indie can help you boys out, but maybe worth giving Autograph. Call.

Ps my shift points are based on rpm's and customised for each gear, auto shift at redline removed in M mode, S mode customised to optimise useable torque before shifting. Redline increased to 7400rpm.
Steve


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

powerplay said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really chuffed with the TTRS S-Tronic box, with just one niggle. If I select Manual and change down to 2nd gear for (say) a sharp left turn, if I go slow enough in the turn it selects 1st while I'm still moving. I then drop the clog thinking I'm in 2nd and get a load of din and I'm scambling for the right hand paddle! It never selects 1st gear while moving in S or D modes so I don't see why it should in M either and must be very easy to map out. Does anyone else's TTRS do this?
> ...


Hmmmm. Not just me then, although in D and S the box never selects 1st gear unless I'm actually stationary - it only occurs in Manual mode . Surely though, these problems could be sorted with a software update - this isn't new technology for Audi any more!


----------



## wezzel98765 (May 7, 2011)

igotone said:


> wezzel98765 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I don't use s mode for roundabouts is because when I come off the roundabout and then put it in to d mode it sits at like 5k rpm then slowly changes from say 3rd, then 4th, then 5th, then 6th all between 60 and 70
> ...


So are you saying that if I'm accelerating in S in 2nd gear then decide to stop accelerating and shove it in to D, that it should just select 6th?

Mine pauses, then goes 3rd, then pauses, then 4th, then pause, then 5th
Pauses are 1-2 seconds


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

That just sounds completely wrong! I'm not saying it should go straight to 6th unless you're doing probably 35 -40 mph, it depends on your road speed at the time, but it should certainly go straight to an appropriate higher gear for the speed you're doing and maintain that gear as long as you maintain that speed.

Put another way ... In perfectly normal urban driving and in no great hurry you should see a drop of one or two gears moving from D to S and a rise of one two gears going from S to D. The gear should be held as long as there's no speed increase.

It sound like you really need to get it checked out.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> My box is running custom shift points, up and down, but I'm running DSG and not S-Tronic.
> Not sure if my indie can help you boys out, but maybe worth giving Autograph. Call.
> 
> Ps my shift points are based on rpm's and customised for each gear, auto shift at redline removed in M mode, S mode customised to optimise useable torque before shifting. Redline increased to 7400rpm.
> Steve


DSG and STronic are the same thing, just branded differently. DQ250 in the TTS is quite easily tuneable, torque limits and rev limiter raised, kickdown disabled, LC revs increased, stuff like that, whereas the DQ500 in the TT RS is still in the early stages of tuning development. I know MRC can map the box, but have only been able to do so recently and are still working on the different characteristics of the map.


----------



## wezzel98765 (May 7, 2011)

igotone said:


> That just sounds completely wrong! I'm not saying it should go straight to 6th unless you're doing probably 35 -40 mph, it depends on your road speed at the time, but it should certainly go straight to an appropriate higher gear for the speed you're doing and maintain that gear as long as you maintain that speed.
> 
> Put another way ... In perfectly normal urban driving and in no great hurry you should see a drop of one or two gears moving from D to S and a rise of one two gears going from S to D. The gear should be held as long as there's no speed increase.
> 
> It sound like you really need to get it checked out.


More than likely just me mate

I just shouldn't own vehicles


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

wezzel98765 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > That just sounds completely wrong! I'm not saying it should go straight to 6th unless you're doing probably 35 -40 mph, it depends on your road speed at the time, but it should certainly go straight to an appropriate higher gear for the speed you're doing and maintain that gear as long as you maintain that speed.
> ...





wezzel98765 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > That just sounds completely wrong! I'm not saying it should go straight to 6th unless you're doing probably 35 -40 mph, it depends on your road speed at the time, but it should certainly go straight to an appropriate higher gear for the speed you're doing and maintain that gear as long as you maintain that speed.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Had my S Tronic remapped By Revo. Wasn't too happy with the gear selection when say approaching a roundabout. It's a lot more responsive now to varying road speeds and you dont have to plant it to get moving anymore. Was well worth the small outlay on top of the stage 1 engine remap.

Can only speak for the S Tronic in the 2.0 TFSI but I'm sure the niggles can be mapped out if the TTS & TTRS too.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Templar said:


> Can only speak for the S Tronic in the 2.0 TFSI but I'm sure the niggles can be mapped out if the TTS & TTRS too.


You'd think so wouldn't you. My only niggle is that it auto selects first gear at slow speeds in Manual Mode. You'd think it would be a pretty simple bit of programming logic i.e. never select first gear when the car is moving. :roll:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

igotone said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Can only speak for the S Tronic in the 2.0 TFSI but I'm sure the niggles can be mapped out if the TTS & TTRS too.
> ...


Give Revo Hq in Daventry a tinkle see what they can offer. Worth a call I suppose.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Templar said:


> Give Revo Hq in Daventry a tinkle see what they can offer. Worth a call I suppose.


Cheers for that. It's a minor thing really I can live with , but if I do decide to go Stage 1 at some stage I'd get it looked at then.


----------

